
Incremental testing: save time and money on CI for monorepo - todsacerdoti
https://ashishb.net/tech/incremental-testing-save-time-and-money-on-ci-for-monorepo/
======
potatochup
Isn't this exactly what tools like SCons and Bazel are supposed to do? Rather
than writing your own

~~~
ashishb
Bazel is definitely superior if you can switch to it. If the rest of the teams
are using their myriad different tools then it takes time and resources to
migrate to Bazel.

